# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  İşte AKP ile Öcalan'ın somut ilişki belgesi!

## bozok

*İşte AKP ile ücalan'ın somut ilişki belgesi!*


*Sabahattin ünkibar*
*Yeniçağ Gazetesi*
*15.12.2009*




Tayyip Erdoğan’a göre açılım işi devlet projesi!

Peki devletten kastettiği kim ya da ne midir?

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri değildir.

üyle çünkü askerin açılım olayında AKP ile mutabık olmadığı ortada!

Devletin asli unsuru olan asker olmadığına göre kastedilen o zaman kim midir?

*Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı’*dır.

Evet Cumhurbaşkanı ve Başbakan bu işi MİT’le daha doğrusu onun başındaki isim Emre Taner’le götürüyor.

üyle ki Emre Bey’in görev süresi yaş engeline rağmen iki kere uzatıldı.

*Emre Taner* ismine bu konuda insiyatif verilmesi MİT ile TSK’nın görüş ayrılıklarının yanı sıra onun konudaki uzmanlığıdır!
Emre Bey son 20 yılda PKK sorunu bağlamında Barzani ve Talabani ile defalarca ilişki kuran istihbaratçı olarak biliniyor.
Irak’tan çekileceğini açıklayan Washington, Peşmergeleri güvenceye almak için dağdan ovaya indirilmesi şartı ile PKK yemini sundu!

Bu bağlamda AKP hükümeti MİT aracılığı ile İmralı yani ücalan’la ilişkiye geçti!

Kandil’den gelen malum gurubu organize eden onun için DTP değil ücalan olmuştur ki bu ayrıntı 32. Gün programında bizatihi Ahmet Türk tarafından ifade edilmiştir.

İlişkiyi gösteren bir başka belge ücalan’ın yol haritasının toplumda tepki oluşmasın diye AKP tarafından açıklamasına izin verilmemesidir.

MİT aracılığı ile kurulan AKP-İmralı hattı Habur’daki malum çirkin görüntülerle inkıtaya uğrasa da kopmuş değildir!

İlişkiyi ya da teması belgeyen son fotoğraf ise DTP’nin kapatılması sonrasında görüş günü olmamasına rağmen iki avukata özel izin verilerek İmralı’ya gitmelerinin sağlanması ve orada ücalan’dan alınan direktiflerin anında DTP’ye bildirilmesi hadisesidir.

DTP’nin sine-i millet taahhüdünden çark etmesi AKP’nin arzusu ve de İmralı’nın iradesinin sonucudur!

Tam bu noktada sorulması gereken soru ücalan’ın AKP’ye bu desteği neden verdiğidir?

*Bunun cevabı nettir ve o da ona verilen af sözüdür!*


...

----------


## bozok

*AüILIMIN GERüEK MİMARI KİM?*



*16.12.2009*

Kürt açılımının giderek şiddet içeren sokak gösterilerine ve karşılıklı çatışmalara dönüşmesi, bu gelişmelerde MİT’in sorumluluğunun da tartışılmaya başlanmasına yol açtı.
Dün Yeniçağ gazetesinde Sabahattin ünkibar’ın yazdığı yazıya dikkat çekmiştik (*Bakınız: “AKP-İMRALI HATTINI MİT KURDU” başlıklı haberimiz*.)

Bugün de Akşam gazetesi yazarı Serdar Akinan aynı konuyu ele aldı. Kürt açılımı projesinde en etkili aktörlerden birinin MİT Müsteşarı Emre Taner olduğunu yazdı. Bu açılım planının Emre Taner’in “*Amerikalı meslektaşlarıyla yaptığı görüşmelerde, Kuzey Irak'taki liderlerle yapılan toplantılarda, İmralı adasında gerçekleşen görüşmelerde*” şekillendiğini ve Başbakan'ın iknasıyla onaylanarak yürürlüğe girdiğini öne sürdü.


*Serdar Akinan’ın “MİT açılımın neresinde?” başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi:* 

"'Kürt açılımı'nın ülkeyi nereye savurduğunu dehşet ve korku dolu gözlerle seyrediyoruz. Kasımpaşa'da çekilen silahlar, dün Muş'ta patladı. *Sokak patlıyor...* Vatandaş olarak, gazeteci olarak şu sert soruları açık açık sormaya hakkımız yok mu?

ülkemiz, dillendirilmesinden bile çekindiğimiz bir karanlığa doğru doludizgin sürüklenirken bu soruları şimdi sormamak tarihe ve ülkeye ihanet değil midir?

Açık açık soralım... *Bu projenin gerçek mimarı kimdir?* Bu yol haritasını hazırlayanlar kimlerdir ve neye göre hangi saiklerle bu şekilde bir tasarım yapmışlardır. Bilinen gerçek bu projenin bir grup danışman tarafından hazırlandığı... Fakat kamuoyu önünde hemen hiç gözükmese de '*Kürt açılımı*' projesinde çok etkin temel bir aktör var... *MİT Müsteşarı Emre Taner.*

Bu tezimiz açıktır. Zira, ücalan'ın avukatlarıyla yaptığı ve kamuoyuna yansıyan görüşme notlarından, süreci izleyen Ankaralı meslektaşların bilgi ve izlenimlerinden çıkan somut veri *Sayın Taner'in bu süreci orkestre ettiğidir*.

Amerikalı meslektaşlarıyla yaptığı görüşmelerde, Kuzey Irak'taki liderlerle yapılan toplantılarda, İmralı adasında gerçekleşen görüşmelerde şekillenen ve Başbakan'ın iknasıyla onaylanarak yürürlüğe giren bu plan Türkiye'yi açıkça parçalamaktadır.

Obama'nın Başbakan'la yaptığı görüşmeden ne anlıyoruz? Mesele, Washington'da '*Kürt azınlığın*' kalkışması olarak algılanıyor. Yani bu bir etnik sorun... *Kaldı ki 'Kürt açılım'ı olarak sunulan paketle de bunun bir etnik sorun olduğu ve bir devlet projesi olarak çözüleceği anlatılmadı mı?* Bu devlet projesinde bir milli mutabakat aranması gerektiği öngörülemez miydi? Bu gerçeği görememe, hesaplayamama olasılığı size akılcı geliyor mu?

PKK, son olarak hangi çağrıyı yaptı? '*Gelebilen dağa, gelemeyen sokağa*'...

Toplumun ne hale geldiği ortada... Sokak ortada... Bu süreç Türkiye’yi bölmektedir.

AKP kaç cephede savaşıyor? MHP, CHP bir yanda... PKK, DTP diğer yanda...

*İnisiyatif kimde? ücalan'da... Bu ne demek?*

şehirlerimiz karışacak. Bu aşamada *özellikle polise yönelik saldırılar ise kimseyi şaşırtmasın*... Sıradan vatandaş meseleye nasıl bakar? Kendisine, malına canına yönelik bir saldırı varsa bunu engelleyecek veya kendisini koruyacak devletin güvenlik güçleri vardır. ünümüzdeki günlerde, o güvenlik güçleri metropollerde göstericilerden taş yerine kurşun yemeye başlarsa ne olur sizce?

Tüm bu parametreler öngörülemez senaryolar değil midir? Ve bu ülkede, doğrudan Başbakan'a bağlı İstihbarat Kurumu tüm bu olasılıkları hesaplayarak bir risk haritası sunamaz mıydı?

Gördüğüm şu: *ücalan, Kürt sorununu uluslararası kamuoyu gözünde bir Filistin sorunu haline getirecek...* Sokaklardan yansıyan fotoğraflar bu imajı yerleştirecek.

Bu süreç, sandıkta AKP açısından hezimetle sonuçlanacak. 

Bu işin mimarlarından biri sayılan Sayın Emre Taner ise muhtemelen o tarihlerde emekli olduğunda köşesinden oturup yeni Türkiye’nin fotoğrafına baktığında ne hissedecek çok merak ediyorum.

İleride bu yazıdan ötürü utanmaktan ve Sayın Emre Taner'e büyük bir özür borçlu olmaktan nasıl bir mutluluk duyacağımı ise inanın anlatamam."


*Odatv.com*

----------

